# [SOLVED] How to use Microsoft Games from Windows 7 in Windows 8.x



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I have followed this article and when I run the patch, it says that it cannot find the file, even though I am selecting the correct file. Could it be a permissions issue?

How to use Microsoft Games from Windows 7 in Windows 8.x

T


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How to use Microsoft Games from Windows 7 in Windows 8.x*

I would recommend asking the maker of the guide, as he is the one who has provided the information and download links.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: How to use Microsoft Games from Windows 7 in Windows 8.x*

That's an excellent idea Masterchiefxx17 

Have you any idea how I might make contact?

T


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How to use Microsoft Games from Windows 7 in Windows 8.x*

It appears you need to sign up for an account, then send them a private message using the forum function. Same way you would on TSF.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: How to use Microsoft Games from Windows 7 in Windows 8.x*

Thanks again Masterchiefxx17, I'll do that and close.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Found this, downloaded and it works perfectly. No messing about - just the games downloaded and working in Windows 8.1

https://mega.co.nz/#!N5kVSKYD!rofihGFRNRTpXG4Csh1513cjOq7J5r8MnQMYL_CGaac

T


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad to hear! Enjoy the game!


----------

